

Ask HN: Dashboard to monitor 10+ servers? - AznHisoka

I own 10+ dedicated servers, and want to monitor the health of all of them in 1 sleek, simple web dashboard.<p>Not looking for anything complex, but just want to check the RAM usage, HD usage, and CPU usage of all of these servers in 1 dashboard. Is there anything out there (preferably low cost)?
======
seven
Take a look at: [http://argus.tcp4me.com/](http://argus.tcp4me.com/) It easy
to use and quick to configure. Polls via snmp and stores in rrds. At first
glance I did not like it.. but imho it beats other products in terms of
simplicity.

If you are looking for something bigger, then zabbix
([http://www.zabbix.com/](http://www.zabbix.com/)) might be an option. It is
not that easy to get running, but has capabilities like dependency based
notifications. For example: "Only alarm me of missing ping responses if the
router of that box is reachable." I think it is a fantastic piece of software
although I had to build an argus-like monitoring interface for it, so that
less trained staff is able to work with it.

------
gk1
Scalyr ([https://www.scalyr.com](https://www.scalyr.com)) does this, you
should give it a try. You can monitor and analyze multiple servers in one
place on one dashboard. (Full disclosure: I work for Scalyr.)

If you have any questions or feedback I'd love to hear it!

~~~
dchuk
You guys absolutely need screenshots on that site. How can you be selling a
dashboard solution without a single image of what that looks like? That should
be the first thing I see when I load your site, not a bunch of text.

------
LDN
A few months ago I had the same requirement and felt many of the existing
services were providing more than I actually needed or wanted. That was
basically the reason for why I created a small bash script and later on in
December built a web application around it. I just launched it 3 weeks ago so
I would love to get a few more people to check it out.

Feel free to give it a try [https://nodequery.com/](https://nodequery.com/)

Feedback would be much appreciated as I wasn't able to gain much traction yet.

------
citruspi
A link to the Amon.cx beta[0] was posted[1] earlier today, so I figured I'd
mention it.

It's free while in beta and $60 for 10 servers, so you can try it without
paying right now. Based on the preview image, it looks like it's exactly what
you want.

[0]: [https://amon.cx/#beta](https://amon.cx/#beta)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7156291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7156291)

------
ozdemircili
Have a look at [http://www.superviso.com](http://www.superviso.com) They are
giving away dashboard for servers and raspberrypi. Depending on your need
there are over 20 widgets and unlimited dashboards.

Only with curl / or any other language you like you can update the whole
dashboard.

Most important of all it is free.

------
penguinlinux
How do you manage your servers? Are you using puppet or chef? I am using the
free version of new relic and I wrote little modules to use their free
service. I can monitor all those stats and I am also monitoring MySQl and
other stuff. Give it a try. it is free :) they will try to sell you stuff but
you don't have to buy it. I can't with our budget.

------
jlgaddis
_> ... just want to check the RAM usage, HD usage, and CPU usage of all of
these servers in 1 dashboard._

Cacti

------
philip1209
NewRelic? If you don't need much data retention, it's free.

